# Our new puppy!



## Webehappycampers (Aug 12, 2012)

Last Sunday, October 21 we welcomed Josie into our family. She is 10 weeks old and such a cutie! We got her from MyLad Havanese in BC and we were very impressed with them. They helped choose Josie for us as we have a child with special needs. Our Josie is a perfect fit! Now I am avidly potty training pretty successfully, crate training is done, she is sleeping through the night but she HATES walks. She doesn't like the rain and we live in Washington so she's going to have to get used to it.  We switched her food from Purina Select Pro Plan that the breeders had her on and went straight to Acana which she loves. We tried canned food and she doesn't like it. Go figure! 

So far so good! I love our Havanese!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah! I am so excited you went with MyLad! And since you are close, I may actually get to meet this little beauty in person!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

She is cute and you got a great picture of her little face. Black is so hard to get a good pictures of...it takes time and practice and you got it right off! Sounds like your on the right path, my girl Misty does not like to go out in the rain either, but now she will go out, I have to collect her and put her out, but she doesn't run back in anymore, I guess I have finally wore her down. Congrats, can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww CONGRATULATIONS! Josie is a doll baby!!!


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

So cute!!!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What a baby doll! Can't wait to hear about her regularly!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! She reminds me of my Fred So adorable!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's very cute. Enjoy her and welcome.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! What a sweet girl you have there!! Looking forward to more pictures and watching her grow!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

She is beautiful. Great breed for kids. My Ted adores kids and will put up with just about anything to be with them. My younger Grandson loves to "hug" Ted. Ted doesnt complain at all although I am on top of the both of them all the time to make sure my grandson doesn't "hug" him too hard. My older grandson now comes in and calls Ted even before his shoes are off. The interaction is wonderful!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

She is so adorable. We also live in Washington. Rick walks the dogs every morning
for an hour rain or shine. We have rain coats for them. Have fun with Josie.


----------



## KarlainVT (Oct 31, 2012)

Josie is so cute. It sounds like our puppies are the same age. Our is 10 weeks old as well and we picked our puppy up the same weekend. Pepper (she is a girl) is sleeping through the night in the crate. I put the crate on my night stand next to my bed so she is on the same level as me. She hates to go in the crate anyother time except bed time. She really hates a leash as well. So we basically just run around in our yard for now. I plan on taking her to puppy training classes starting next week. I hope they can help with some training ideas. She doesnt really care to be wet either but she sure is cute when she comes back in the house I have a towel on the floor and she hops on it and she excitedly loves to get wiped down. It is like a game for her. I let her get the towel after and run around with it. WE have two young children 8 and 4 and sometimes she bites to hard. I call them love bites and just tell them to walk away from her or give her a toy to play with. Hopefully this will decrease in time. Other then that she is a love bug and loves to be with someone all the time.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Josie is adorable! The teething does subside then they start all over again with adult teeth whch is what Im going through now. You have to teach her biting the kids is not ok. When the kids are with Pepper make sure they have a bully stick or something else that she likes to chew on and replace that. If it doesn't work she should go for a time out from the kids. Bitter apple spray is great too. Spray it on the kids hands or feet and she won't be tempted to bite then. You do have to reapply it though. if you don't like the idea of the spray on the kids try vinegar. They don't like vinegar either.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Awww cute little furbaby.

Mylad is great, we have friends who received a puppy from them.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Josie and pepper are so sweet...I love all the colors these great little fur babies come in!

My youngest is 8 months old...enjoy they grow soooooo fast. The hanging bells are a really good idea for training, they both learned to use them quickly. Yes, rain and wind can be a problem but persevere they finally come around.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Forgot to add...I use a harness on both of our pups. I think they learn to walk with a harness much faster and with no pulling... compared to a collar.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome Josie. Aren't you cute as can be?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Josie and Pepper are the cutest!Don't worry it is very normal for young pups not to enjoy going out for a walk,or having a collar and lead on at first.Some love it,but smaller dogs can be scared at first,it is a very large world when you are so small!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Love both new puppies! Abby used to hate going for walks at first and now she is the one who begs to go! As the the biting you are doing all the right things but I would always tell McGee "no bite" and he eventually learned what it meant!


----------



## Webehappycampers (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, all! I am totally head over heels for her! Having a puppy is surely a challenge. I find myself following her around just to make sure she doesn't poop or pee in the house! Haha But it could be worse... She could have poop and pee the size offered by a mastiff!

Debi


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

She's beautiful!!! Congratulations!!! Keep us posted on her progress!!


----------

